# start frank williams!



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

hes better than Eisley easily, and him and ward could split minutes at the point. In the last few preseason games hes been getting into the lane and dishing off for a easy bucket or a layup......something the other point guards cant do.hes confident bringin the ball up the court and running the offense....he was partly the reason knicks were up by 10 in the first.he made a bunch of highlight reel plays in the last 2 days....he deserves that spot more than the other guards!


----------



## Northpole (Aug 31, 2003)

I agree but he's also the most inexperienced of the 3 and I see Chaney starting Eisley over Williams.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

well Eisley sucks and is injured right now....Besides the spurs started a 19 year old point guard and won the championship.....im not saying frank is that good but still..either him or ward should be starting


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why not Eisley wouldnt even be on most teams rosters so why start him go Frank


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> hes better than Eisley easily, and him and ward could split minutes at the point. In the last few preseason games hes been getting into the lane and dishing off for a easy bucket or a layup......something the other point guards cant do.hes confident bringin the ball up the court and running the offense....he was partly the reason knicks were up by 10 in the first.he made a bunch of highlight reel plays in the last 2 days....he deserves that spot more than the other guards!


AMEN... 2.57 DIMES PER TURNOVER


----------



## Northpole (Aug 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> well Eisley sucks and is injured right now....Besides the spurs started a 19 year old point guard and won the championship.....im not saying frank is that good but still..either him or ward should be starting


 Eisleys only going to be out a couple of games so he's not out indefinitly. Williams did very well and even made Spoon look good but he wasn't very good last season though he did well in Summer League he played against other rookies adn preseason those other teams weren't even trying. 

Parker was all they had to play point with Claxton hurt and all.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Aren't the Knicks trying to trade for Nick Van Exel??


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yea so frank dropped 17 and had 4 assists as the knicks beat the nets!


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

Charlie Ward and Howard Eisley = :frenchy:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Charlie Ward and Chris Childs = NBA Finalists.

You don't need good PGs to go far in the postseason. Just ask Derek Fisher, Brian Shaw, Avery Johnson, Ron Harper, BJ Armstrong, Steve Kerr, Randy Brown, etc.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

remember for those bulls teams jordan and pippen did a bunch of the ball handling. thos pg's just had to be solid defenders and be able to hit the 3.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MPK</b>!
> remember for those bulls teams jordan and pippen did a bunch of the ball handling. thos pg's just had to be solid defenders and be able to hit the 3.


I would take Frank's D over Ward or Eisley


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

well yeah, i think its time to bring this back cause franks the man. mike breen has also said they should start him. and Walt is always saying hes the knicks best penetrator.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Although, it's worth noting that Eisley is also penetrating a lot more.

Sort of a role reversal. Before, Ward liked to drive a lot, but now all he does is shoot 3's. Eisley is vice versa.

Wlliams seems to look good in the SG role, where he got to take Jiri Welsch off the dribble a few times in the 4th. I'm still not sold on his distribution and game flow skills. It won't matter once Ward is inevitably gone.

And at least he is performing at the same level as guys like Marcus Banks.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Why the hell is Charlie Ward ranked so high on Fantasy Basketball on Yahoo.... I think he is ranked 22nd in the entire league!!! He must be doing something right.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, Ward began the year as a starter, and he was doing much better in that role. He was leading the league in assists per minute, and was shooting 48% on threes.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Frank Williams looks pretty darn good in a 3rd guard role right now. 

I would hesitate to make him starting PG and I don't quite trust his outside shot just yet, but he can do damage as 15-20 MPG 3rd guard. Ward, Eisley and Williams have done good work playing together.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

"You don't need good PGs to go far in the postseason. Just ask Derek Fisher, Brian Shaw, Avery Johnson, Ron Harper, BJ Armstrong, Steve Kerr, Randy Brown, etc"

Yeah right.....you dont need a really good point guard as long as you have Jordan,the best ever,Pippen,a top 50 of all time and Rodman one of the best rebounders of his time..

or,in the lakers case,you have Shaq and Kobe,two of the most dominating players in the game

and lets not leave out the Admiral and Duncan for the Spurs...


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

I was really impressed with Frank's play lastnight. He pushes the ball up the court very well, and his dribble drive is becoming dangerous. Can we trade Vujanic's rights now? This kid looks like he can be a player. However one of Chaney's biggest gripes on Williams is his inconsistency. Let's see if he can have a good outing on the second game of a back-to-back tonight.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*williams*

if chaney gives him a vote of confidence,he may be a lot more consistent..he is the only knick that beats guys off the dribble and gets to the hole


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i think we should start frank williams tonight....at center. If Phils HALF the coach Chaney is, he'll have to bench Shaq because he cant match up with Frank's quickness.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

It's great to finally see Frank getting some PT, ever since he was hurt his rookie season, it seems like he just never got a chance. If Williams is playing with the confidence of the Frank I watched for 3 years at Illinois, then you guys are set. I've only gotten to watch Frank a couple times since he left Illinois but I think that of course he's worth the chance. He seems to be playing better than the other 2 PG's.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> If Phils HALF the coach Chaney is, he'll have to bench Shaq because he cant match up with Frank's quickness.


See, the analogy would work, except Shaq is DOMINATING on offense, and Mutombo IS NOT. A quicker PF/C can still guard Mutombo, but Mutombo can't guard a quicker PF/C. That is why Mutombo sits, and that is why Shaq does not sit.

Besides, what do you think this is, a video game? That the coach wouldn't make a change on defense? Shaq would guard McDyess and Thomas, Malone would guard Van Horn, Kobe would guard Houston, George would guard Eisley/Ward and Payton would guard Williams.

Don't even start on how horribley disadvantaged the Knicks would be on defense.

I really can't believe this is an issue. This is not the Denver Dikembe.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Mike Breen was on Mike and the Mad Dogg today. He was asked this question.

Should Frank Williams start?

His answer?

Some days I find myself saying yes, some days I find myself saying no. He is definitely the best PG at driving to the basket but... he is not a good defender compared to Ward, he isn't as good a 3pt shooter as the other two, and he is often too erratic and when he is, he commits lots of turnovers.

Another question asked to Breen.

Would the Knicks be better off starting Frank Williams?

His answer?

I think Williams would be better off starting, but the Knicks, if they are trying to make the playoffs, would not be better off for it, as Williams would probably cost them a couple of games. Frank should only start when the team is too far gone from the playoffs.

All 3 PGs have different strengths and weaknesses, but none of them have the total package.

He also said that the Knicks had a similar record last year at this time of year, but they are definitely a better team this year. The defense and rebounding have much improved.

Breen also addressed the comments McDyess made, and viewed it as a positive thing. The Knicks have been without a team leader since Larry Johnson, and it seems like McDyess is the best equipped to fill that role. He isn't the new kid on the block, he's been traveling with the team for some time and attending all the functions, so he knows the guys and knows whats going on with the team.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Who were the guards when they fell out of the Golden State game? Ward and Williams. Who are the guards now that they are falling out of the Laker game? Ward and Williams. 

Another horrible game by Eisley. 20 points and 5 assists and it's only the 3rd qtr


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

Once again, if Eisley is so bad why was he able to put up such good numbers against the Lakers??


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Eisleys a good shooter. Dont forget that history the lakers have with point guards torching them because of the pick and roll, and the knicks run that alot. regardless of him being a good shooter,hes not any better than Ward shooting threes, and hes not as good a distributor as was evident when ward was averaging like 8.5 assists game compared to eisleys 5 in a starting role. you always talk about eisley not getting many turnovers...thats because he doesnt make any passes that have any chance of being swiped,which also leads to a poorly run offense. And yeah, Eisleys not that great a defender either.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Dont forget that history the lakers have with point guards torching them because of the pick and roll, and the knicks run that alot.


The majority of his points against the Lakers did not come on the pick and roll.



> you always talk about eisley not getting many turnovers...thats because he doesnt make any passes that have any chance of being swiped


Again, this is a bad thing? The Knicks are getting killed because their swiped passes are leading to turnovers. They could use some discretion when making passes.


----------

